# 25G Planted Tank



## h_brutus (Feb 25, 2010)

25G Planted Tank 
96W of Lighting (4x24W)
Pressurized CO2 setup with DIY inline reactor
Canister Filter with mechanical and Bio media - Marineland c-160
I am using my old read sea reactor to create a small water current 
Daily fertz PMDD
most of the plants were bought from GTAaquaria members

I think the tank looks overgrown, some plants could go and it could probably use a better plant placement, I need your suggestions.

cheers,

h_brutus
View attachment 5843


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's a lot of light.

How long do you keep it on?


----------



## h_brutus (Feb 25, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's a lot of light.
> 
> How long do you keep it on?


I set it on a timer for 7 hours


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you.

7 hours is not a lot. I prefer to have less light and keep it longer. I can enjoy a tank for a longer time this way 

I see something on the water surface. Is it film or some plants?

Why do you create "a small water current"?


----------



## h_brutus (Feb 25, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 7 hours is not a lot. I prefer to have less light and keep it longer. I can enjoy a tank for a longer time this way
> 
> ...


I am just under 4 W/G in lighting it a bit on a high side but I like to experiment with plants and I can pretty much grow anything at these levels, but the draw back is that I got to keep the duration under control.

There is bunch of air bubbles at the top of the aquarium, I don't have a protein or water surface skimmer so I get some protein film once in a while and the air bubbles don't dissipate as fast.

The current is very small and I keep it there so that all the nutrients in the water get mixed properly and get to all the plants. I could probably get away just with the current created by the filter.


----------



## h_brutus (Feb 25, 2010)

I updated the Pic of the tank 


h_brutus said:


> 25G Planted Tank
> 96W of Lighting (4x24W)
> Pressurized CO2 setup with DIY inline reactor
> Canister Filter with mechanical and Bio media - Marineland c-160
> ...


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

h_brutus said:


> There is bunch of air bubbles at the top of the aquarium, I don't have a protein or water surface skimmer so I get some protein film once in a while and the air bubbles don't dissipate as fast.


It happens. I have such a film with bubbles from time to time and thinking about getting Surface Protein Skimmer (Oil) for Plant Fish Aquarium or something similar.
But I'm not sure now.

Surface agitation will remove a film, but it's will release CO2 from your water faster. It's a dilemma


----------

